
Study: Motrin, Tylenol combination as effective as opioids for pain in the ER - arikr
https://www.upi.com/Health_News/2017/11/07/Motrin-Tylenol-combination-as-effective-as-opioids-for-pain-in-the-ER-study-says/8251510090027/
======
burntrelish1273
Within the past month, I had 9/10 pain after pulling or tearing something in
my back. Went to the ER/urgent care because I couldn't function. This is what
they gave me (ibuprofen + acetaminophen). It worked so-so. Opioids should be
used less than antibiotics, which also should be rationed.

PS: UPI is owned by the Moonies.

EDIT: There's already a rebuttal editorial from ACSH (a pro-industry trade
association)
[https://www.acsh.org/printpdf/12089](https://www.acsh.org/printpdf/12089) I'm
sure they're going to say Fentanyl is the best thing ever.

------
foxyv
Motrin and Tylenol together are great for pain due to inflammation and fever.
I highly doubt they are as effective as opioids for ALL forms of pain. Luckily
opioids can often be used in conjunction with Tylenol. Hence Vicodin.

------
whathaschanged
This 'article' is two sentences with no link to the actual study.

~~~
burntrelish1273
(Paywalled)

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/26615...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-
abstract/2661581?resultClick=1)

